# Back Home Post Op



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm thrilled to finally say this: The operation was a success. I can't believe how great I feel! I have a wonderful sense of calm and peace which I haven't felt in so so long.

Physically, my neck is pretty stiff and sore - feels like what my neck feels like when we go camping or if I fall asleep on the couch, but 20 times worse. Neck is a bit swollen and itchy but bearable. Also quite worn out an tired but no worse than you'd expect after a surgical procedure.

Path report available later this week. Surgeon was confident it should come back clear - it's out anyway, so not to worry.

If anyone has any questions, ask away. I'll post the path results when I hear back.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

AussieGirl said:


> I'm thrilled to finally say this: The operation was a success. I can't believe how great I feel! I have a wonderful sense of calm and peace which I haven't felt in so so long.
> 
> Physically, my neck is pretty stiff and sore - feels like what my neck feels like when we go camping or if I fall asleep on the couch, but 20 times worse. Neck is a bit swollen and itchy but bearable. Also quite worn out an tired but no worse than you'd expect after a surgical procedure.
> 
> ...


YEA!!!! Great news.

Your incision area will be swollen for a few weeks but no worries - that is completely normal. The pain at the incision should be manageable with Advil by day 3-4.

My neck was sore as well - I always wondered what position they had the neck and I had several massages to get it back to feeling good - a chiropractic adjustment might be a good idea as well to line everything up.

It's OK to sleep and relax alot - you've just had a hudge shock to your body. hugs4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AussieGirl said:


> I'm thrilled to finally say this: The operation was a success. I can't believe how great I feel! I have a wonderful sense of calm and peace which I haven't felt in so so long.
> 
> Physically, my neck is pretty stiff and sore - feels like what my neck feels like when we go camping or if I fall asleep on the couch, but 20 times worse. Neck is a bit swollen and itchy but bearable. Also quite worn out an tired but no worse than you'd expect after a surgical procedure.
> 
> ...


It is so so good to hear from you!! You sound great and I hope you heal real fast.

Pamper yourself and get ready to kick some butt because you are going to feel so much better and soon.

Let us know about the path report. I am sure the doc is right; they see plenty of thyroids to know.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yay!! I'm so glad it's over and you are doing well! That is simply wonderful news. I found my neck felt as yours did. An ice pack is a wonderful thing. Make sure you get plenty of rest and allow your body to heal. I'll be praying for you!!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I am so happy for you! Congratulations!

When you say you feel a calm and peace, do you mean physically or mentally?

Do you physically feel a little different already or do you just feel good mentally knowing its over with?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi AussieGirl!

I am presently waiting to have my thyroid removed. My levels need to be in a better place, but it is soooooo encouraging to hear you have already felt so much better. That is awesome!

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## lhc11 (May 5, 2010)

I too am very glad to hear this, what with my surgery scheduled for June 9th and a continuing sense of disbelief that I'm really go to go through with it. Please do keep us posted.

Best,
lhc11


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Such good news, AussieGirl. So wonderful that you feel so good.

I'm ignorant on this surgery. I have a couple questions:

Is it done under local anesthesia?
Is it done in an outpatient ambulatory center?
When can you resume normal activities?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> Such good news, AussieGirl. So wonderful that you feel so good.
> 
> I'm ignorant on this surgery. I have a couple questions:
> 
> ...


They do it under general anesthesia

I was out f the hospital in 27 hours it was considered out patient although they kept me in overnight

Normal activities can be resumed almost immediately - driving can resume when you are off the heavy duty pain meds.


----------



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments! Getting lots of rest and appreciating the ice pack hillaryedrn, thanks!



nasdaqphil said:


> When you say you feel a calm and peace, do you mean physically or mentally?
> 
> Do you physically feel a little different already or do you just feel good mentally knowing its over with?


The calm and peace feeling is physical as well as mental. It's odd because if you asked me before, I would not have said I _wasn't_ calm or at peace, but is there is a definate difference. Like when you get a new script for your glasses - you can see with the old script, but don't necessarily realise how much better you can see with the new one.

What I'm feeling mentally is like a deep down happy feeling that I'm just back to being myself again and everything is going to be not just fine, but great (and I mean it, not just saying it now  ) My body doesn't have to keep fighting or be on guard for it to come back. Sounds corny (sorry about that), but it's true.

Physically, it's like my body is relieved that it's not constantly being poisened by a hyperactive thyroid and thyroid meds. I'm not quite sure how to describe it - if you've ever smoked and then quit, it's kind of like when you start feeling good after quitting, except it was pretty much right away.

Hope that helps.

Good luck to those with surgery coming up - be brave, it's worth it!


----------



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Surgeon rang me yesterday with the results from pathology. Turns out one of the smaller nodules (5mm) was thyroid cancer. He said no further treatment (e.g. RAI) is required as it was less than 10mm and has been completely removed. What a relief!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

That goodness you had your thyroid removed and I'm very happy for your that you won't need any further treatment. I bet you are relieved!!!! I know I would be. 

Best Regards,
Patti


----------

